# nakamichi cd 700 ll?



## hacktek (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola.

  Buenas espero estar en el subforo correspondiente de no ser asi mis disculpas, favor reubicar :S...  

Bueno, estaba dando vueltas por la web mirando estereos para vehiculo y me a llamado mucho la atencion esta marca! nakamichi si se que ya no existe, pero aun kedan por hay circulando algunos de estos equipos .

Lo que me genera gran curiosidad es que hay demaciadas personas que la catalogan como el mejor estereo de autos nunka visto con la mejor calidad nunca antes escuchada.... etc...  

me gustaria ver que opinan ustedes de esta marca y de un modelo en particular el cd700...  
en este video de youtube :



 se puede apreciar.

Es tan buena la calidad de este equipo incluso como para utilizarlo en un hogar?..  
En la actualidad deben haber reproductores de calidad similar o superior no?..

Haber que opinan de este famoso equipo..  

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2012)

Hace muchos años (cuando yo era joven ...tipo los 80's)... NAKAMICHI era la marca que tenía la mejor calidad en audio para vehículos, y muchas veces también en audio HiFi para el hogar.
Como vos decís, todavía quedan muchos equipos "vintage" por ahí en excelente estado, pero la marca ya no es lo que era antes, aunque aún sigue produciendo sistemas de audio y video.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 6, 2012)

NAKAMICHI fue durante decadas el referente de la calidad en audio, lo malo es que solo estaba al alcance de muy pocos.
Fue pionera en los Casettes de tres cabezas. afortunados los poseían una. ¡ahy!

Sal U2


----------



## juanma (Feb 6, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> pero la marca ya no es lo que era antes


Creo que en general TODAS o casi todas las grandes marcas (Pionner, Yamaha, Sony, Nakamichi, JVC, Technics, Kenwood, etc) ya no producen amplificadores con la calidad que fué antaño.

Los equipos modernos, cuentan con un amplificador básico, muy por debajo de Self. Por ahi a alguna marca se le cae un simétrico, en donde fuentes de corriente son simples resistencias, pero ahi termina todo.

Esos equipos vintages, siguen costando miles de dolares todavia, y no creo que bajen de precio.

Es una lástima ver como cambiaron todo el marketing HIFI (Super Class AA, vumetros analógicos, equipos que pesaban arriba de 20kg, MOSFET/BJT "especiales", y demas), por cosas como Watts pmpo, mp3, USB, bluetooth, conexión con facebook/tweeter (no debe estar lejos), y demas cosas que lejos tienen que ver con la alta fidelidad, sino mas bien con el alto consumismo.

Antes se esperaba un consumidor crítico e interiorizado en el tema, de ahi que el marketing del equipo lo hacian con curvas de mediciones, diagramas en bloques de las nuevas topologías, transistores utilizados y demas. Ahora compran equipos segun el parámetro "suena mas fuerte? => si => lo compro".

En fin, como te comentaron antes, Nakamichi fue muy bueno en su tiempo, desconozco como está ahora. Buscate el service manual, ahi vas a tener mas info.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2012)

Si juanma, pero seamos realistas: En la actualidad los amplificadores de audio son un tema conocido y cocinado desde hace muchos años, y los avances de la tecnología ha hecho factible tener una excelente calidad de audio en un chip de 4 dólares, al que le sumás algunos componentes pasivos y sacás 50W de pico con menos del 0.1% de THD+N. Eso permite bajar los costos, lograr equipos muy buenos y reducir los costos de mantenimiento....todas cosas muy válidas en un mercado muy competitivo.
Yo sé que es 100% factible lograr/armar/vender un ampli como el de Self con una THD por debajo del piso de ruido del sistema y con su diseño extremadamente refinado...pero los ajustes para lograr esa performance requieren un equipamiento DPM y no son lo mas conveniente para una línea de producción en serie. Sin embargo, haciendo un ampli con el TDA7293/4 o el LM3886 (o alguno de sus parientes) podés lograr un ampli de calidad comparable (o superior) - acústicamente hablando - a los mejores amplis vintage o hi-end...que fueron muy buenos en su tiempo, pero eso fué hace 30 años .
Ojo que no estoy en contra de lo vintage (tengo un sintonizador AM/FM y un deck de carga frontal de esa época), pero te garantizo que ningún ampli de esa época es "mejor" que uno actual con CI (claro, de potencias comparables), ni tienen las protecciones, prestaciones ni el costo de los actuales.
Dos mangos aparte son la melancolía, los recuerdos y todos esos sentimientos que tan importantes son para los humanos y que le ponen valor a estas cosas... pero técnicamente hablando .


----------



## juanma (Feb 6, 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo, fijate que no hable de amplificadores integrados (STK, LM, TDA, etc). Ese es otro tema. Realmente, por lo que poco que cuestan, y por su desempeño, son una excelente opción y como decis, los chips pueden estar mejor que algunos amplis de esos años.

Hablaba especificamente de los diseños discretos actuales. Con ver el esquema de esos amplificadores, están muy lejos de los amplificadores discretos de los 80-90s. Linearizar antes de realimentar? olvidate. Salida CFP? Olvidate. Casi siempre menciono a Self por el hecho de ser un amplificador conocido, y que en el libro lo explica detalladamente, pero tranquilamente podemos poner otro (P3-A, End Millenium, o alguno posteado aca, bien diseñado).

Por cierto, la admiración que tengo de amplificadores del 80-90 viene solamente de ver la estética y los service manual. Todavia no he escuchado ninguno jaja.

Técnicamente hablando, es cuestión de comparar, un LM3886 no creo que esté a la altura de un Accuphase, con su MSC. Leia sobre un Technics, con Super Class AA, y mostraba la salida de ese ampli con un burst tone, pero con un parlante, no una carga resistiva. Es muy interesante para analizarlo. Iba a abrir un post sobre eso mas tarde, para debatirlo y sacar algunas conclusiones. Date una vuelta después.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> Por cierto, la admiración que tengo de amplificadores del 80-90 viene solamente de ver la estética y los service manual. Todavia no he escuchado ninguno jaja.


En "sonido" no vas a escuchar mucha diferencia con uno actual con respuesta plana (sin las ecualizaciones malditas esas que ponen algunos). Ahora, la parte estética es tal como decís, una verdadera belleza... recuerdo de una época donde un frente de aluminio no significaba "HiEnd"  y cualquier hijo de vecino podía comprarlo...



juanma dijo:


> Técnicamente hablando, es cuestión de comparar, un LM3886 no creo que esté a la altura de un Accuphase, con su MSC. Leia sobre un Technics, con Super Class AA, y mostraba la salida de ese ampli con un burst tone, pero con un parlante, no una carga resistiva. Es muy interesante para analizarlo. Iba a abrir un post sobre eso mas tarde, para debatirlo y sacar algunas conclusiones. Date una vuelta después.


OK, dale


----------



## hacktek (Feb 6, 2012)

Genial, me eh entretenido leyendo muy interesante, si mal no comprendi en el fondo los equipos de antaño , si bien tiene una excelente calidad no es inigualable en la actualidad, seria mas como equipos para coleccionistas mas que nada por la conotacion que tubo en su epoca.


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 6, 2012)

una consulta podrían clonarse esas placas 
teniendo en cuenta si se podría encontrar materiales para su construcción


----------

